# Melbourne Breweries



## captain_booze (26/4/05)

having a look through the brewery reviews, i can't find many for melbourne, anyone know of any good ones?

thanks guys


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/4/05)

Try these captain;

http://www3.visitvictoria.com/displayObjec...3A1DA/vvt.vhtml


Warren -


----------



## captain_booze (26/4/05)

cheers!


----------



## voota (26/4/05)

No brewerys really have a bar in Melbourne (apart from Mt. Goat on fridays). some good pubs include....

Great Britain hotel in Richmond .. Mt. Goat range, guinness, LC pale and pils, and a few others
Court House hotel in North Melbourne .. Good selection of Matilda Bay range 
Sherlock Holmes in the city .. good selection of micros, english beers
Charles Dickens in the city .. A few english pumped ales

That should be a good start, I'd write reviews but i couldn't really be bothered.


----------



## kitkat (26/4/05)

there's the Squire brewpub in Russel St.

Three Degrees on the QV plaza has their own beer (three degrees), a few aussie beers on tap: rooftop red lager, beez neez, redback, bohemian pilsner, plus a few more mainstream ones like cascade. The beers on tap may depend on the time frame, a couple of months back they had dogbolter but it wasn't there last week.

They have a couple of big vats on display, so it looks like they do make their own beer.


----------



## Sean (26/4/05)

Don't forget the St Arnou pub on Little Collins.
Bell's in South Melbourne.


----------



## voota (26/4/05)

Sorry i forgot the portland (JS brewhouse), also St arnou have a couple of other pubs that i know, one in Brunswick and one on bell st, preston.


----------



## captain_booze (30/4/05)

when i started this post i was at work which is on little collins st. about 100m from St Arnou and i didn't even relise they brew their own beer. i think friday drinks has found a new location


----------

